# Baby it's cold outside....



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

keep an eye on those bulldogs folks! Make sure they have the proper provisions. In my locale, we are in for a possible 10 inch snow this weekend...followed by highs around 5 degrees on Monday and Tuesday, with -40 degree wind chills. That's right....-40 degree wind chills. 
I wish I didn't work outside for a living


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Its 18 but feels like 6 here. We had "light snow flurries" that left 3-4" in 2 hours last night. Ole flex is spending more time in his house and eating and drinking more. Hes got plenty of blankets amd his kennel is tarped off so he has wind breaks.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> keep an eye on those bulldogs folks! Make sure they have the proper provisions. In my locale, we are in for a possible 10 inch snow this weekend...followed by highs around 5 degrees on Monday and Tuesday, with -40 degree wind chills. That's right....-40 degree wind chills.
> I wish I didn't work outside for a living


 Knowing this I wish I didn't have to tell you its 70, a bit overcast and the wind is not chilly..in my locale. Cause that would just suck to rub in ... oke:

How was your holidays SF?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Holidays were nothing special...but that ain't necessarily bad LOL. I take vacation time in conjunction with the holidays....lots of time with the dogs, but I think they get sick of me! I did get the sh*ts from something that disagreed with me....a booby trap courtesy of my mom's cooking LOL. Now, it's back to the grind....and the winter is just getting started Hope your holiday season was good!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Its 18 but feels like 6 here. We had "light snow flurries" that left 3-4" in 2 hours last night. Ole flex is spending more time in his house and eating and drinking more. Hes got plenty of blankets amd his kennel is tarped off so he has wind breaks.


If it "feels" like 6, then it is 6 IMO LOL!!! That "actual" temp BS doesn't mean anything when the wind chill gets involved....and I got the frozen toes to prove it Kudos to you for making sure your dog is cozy!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Saint Francis said:


> keep an eye on those bulldogs folks! Make sure they have the proper provisions. In my locale, we are in for a possible 10 inch snow this weekend...followed by highs around 5 degrees on Monday and Tuesday, with -40 degree wind chills. That's right....-40 degree wind chills.
> I wish I didn't work outside for a living


I would move! Was 15 here this morning and I didn't have one freakin guy show up for work today.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

hashbrown said:


> I would move! Was 15 here this morning and I didn't have one freakin guy show up for work today.


LOL, I'll admit it was tough getting up this morning....but I made it in to work. If it gets -40 or so wind chill next week, work will probably be called off and I won't argue. I am a dependable employee....but the older I get, the colder the winters seem to be


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Saint Francis said:


> If it "feels" like 6, then it is 6 IMO LOL!!! That "actual" temp BS doesn't mean anything when the wind chill gets involved....and I got the frozen toes to prove it Kudos to you for making sure your dog is cozy!


I 100% agree about wind chill lol.

Hes taken care of. Got straw stacked up on the ouside of the kennel along with the tarps. Its probably a good 20 degrees warmer feeling inside the kennel. Im sure with 2 fleece blankets, and a comforter his house is even warmer (the burlap door on the house helps).


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Saint Francis said:


> I wish I didn't work outside for a living


Nobody has a right to complain of the environment they _*voluntarily*_ put themselves in for employment. oke:

Why would you wan't to do that!? :stick:

LOL, you probably remember messages from me over two years ago when I had to basically live in below zero weather on the job...and get used to it. To my surprise nobody in my crew quit due to the cold. (and somebody pounding them for being weak and sissy like for whining lol) The secret is in laughter and keeping mind on the job only. Don't think of the cold EVER, lol. Laughter warms the body. Just make sure not to use heat pads for shoes unless you are still for long periods. Sweating in the cold makes it miserable. I know, I hated mushy and soggy socks in the cold more than anything else.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Good tip *Saint Francis*. The dogs really need to be watched even if they are inside dogs when they are out in this weather. Had a bit of snow here in Chi Town yesterday and today, Anywhere from 8-14 inches depending on your location to "the big lake". Four below zero tonight and -14 degrees by Sunday. 
The Hawk is here my friend.

Joe


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't want to hear it -15 in boxers and a vest getting mortared......
Yes I volunteered doesn't make it any more fun lol


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Ebar said:


> I don't want to hear it -15 in boxers and a vest getting mortared......


Getting mortared ... Whew!! for a moment there I though you typed "getting married". LOL. Thanks for all you do Ebar.

Joe


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Goemon said:


> Nobody has a right to complain of the environment they _*voluntarily*_ put themselves in for employment. oke:
> 
> Why would you wan't to do that!? :stick:
> 
> LOL, you probably remember messages from me over two years ago when I had to basically live in below zero weather on the job...and get used to it. To my surprise nobody in my crew quit due to the cold. (and somebody pounding them for being weak and sissy like for whining lol) The secret is in laughter and keeping mind on the job only. Don't think of the cold EVER, lol. Laughter warms the body. Just make sure not to use heat pads for shoes unless you are still for long periods. Sweating in the cold makes it miserable. I know, I hated mushy and soggy socks in the cold more than anything else.


Hell, in reality, there is only 2 months out of the year I dislike....Jan. and Feb., otherwise I do enjoy what I do in the great outdoors. This year will mark my 26th year working for the same employer. My father used to work at the same place until retirement, and he actually started his employment under my grandpa. I'm the third generation. Not my first rodeo, so to speak. However, I can honestly say after all these years....I still dislike the cold LOL!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

jttar said:


> Good tip *Saint Francis*. The dogs really need to be watched even if they are inside dogs when they are out in this weather. Had a bit of snow here in Chi Town yesterday and today, Anywhere from 8-14 inches depending on your location to "the big lake". Four below zero tonight and -14 degrees by Sunday.
> The Hawk is here my friend.
> 
> Joe


Yes, the dogs do need the attention in extreme temps, thank you. You and I, among others I'm sure, are from the same region. As a matter of a fact, I believe you "donate" some of your weather my way at times!!! There's no need for it anymore though LOL. Stay warm, the next few days sound like snow and cold... bitter cold.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Saint Francis said:


> Hell, in reality, there is only 2 months out of the year I dislike....Jan. and Feb., otherwise I do enjoy what I do in the great outdoors. This year will mark my 26th year working for the same employer. My father used to work at the same place until retirement, and he actually started his employment under my grandpa. I'm the third generation. Not my first rodeo, so to speak. However, I can honestly say after all these years....I still dislike the cold LOL!


That means you have learned one of the most important lessons in life:

*I don't have to like it, I just have to do it! *:thumbsup:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah if is! Wicked cold outside!!! 5 in Boston which is just not normal. If I hear another idiot talk crap and say "so look outside and tell me there is global warming" nonsense I may punch them. It's climate change stupid al gore and his "warming"

Still snowing here and we have about 20 inches it seems. I usually tell by how buried Gargamels legs get but he is on hour 20 of his sit in, doesn't have to go the bathroom and stopped drinking water yesterday i am guessing in preparation of the storm lol goof!

Stay warm!!









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

According to my phone app irs 3 with a heat index of 16 lmao


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Its sunny 22° and RealFeel® is 30° it's actually lower then normal we usually having 35° to 45° weather. Got down to 8° last night with a wind chill of -1°


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Eff off....


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Yous all are always welcomed to take a vacay out west. Beat that blizzard and cold weather haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Yous all are always welcomed to take a vacay out west. Beat that blizzard and cold weather haha
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That being said, meet and greet at DM's place! Can you imagine what a mess it would be to have all the regulars in one location!?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Sum1s getting punched in the nuts....


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Sum1s getting punched in the nuts....


welder would have an atomic wedgie before he even made it through the door


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Lmao.... all I know is id wear a cup.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha I cant even think of what it would be like with all of you in the same room lmao

val its nice to be warm and 73, but why cant there ever be sun before 3pm in LA in the winter/spring! hahaha OK I am just trying to find SOMETHING to make me happy I have sun at least, even if its cold sun! lol

**disclaimer: Gargamel has not been able to go for walks, work a spring pole or flirt pole since August, he has lost almost all his muscle and is a chubby chubster, so please pardon that. Hopefully come spring we can get the OK to start working again.** 
I went out to shovel (mel was going on 23 hours without going the bathroom, so I shovel out his poop spot. I came back in to get my gloves dry before I had to go to work in a few hours. I put them on the heater vent, turned up the heat to get it to kick on and come out of the shower to this PUNK who decided he needed the heat more than my gloves! he is such a punk!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










but he really loves the snow and cold ONLY if the unbreakoball is around. He will shiver and freeze his tail off for that ball!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

ames said:


> hahaha I cant even think of what it would be like with all of you in the same room lmao
> 
> val its nice to be warm and 73, but why cant there ever be sun before 3pm in LA in the winter/spring! hahaha OK I am just trying to find SOMETHING to make me happy I have sun at least, even if its cold sun! lol
> 
> ...


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

Here in Milwaukee on Monday we are suppose to have a high of -11 that's without the windchill


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

Here is with the windchill


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

smokemama said:


> Here is with the windchill


We are supposed to get close to that, but those temps are insane. Stay warm, and keep others in your prayers...lives will be lost in this one. Not fit for man or beast. I just purchased two space heaters and a humidifier today LOL.


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah I just stocked up on everything we need until Wednesday when it's suppose to break.


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

Please keep an eye on those outdoor critters! 
Even those used to being outside are in for an extended time of cold temps -- cold even by cold country standards!

With the wind, could be deadly.

Anything very young, very old or ill in any way will need help to cope.

Dealing with that kind of cold for an extended time will be hard for anything; keep an eye out!

And don't forget the WATER!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

-10 Sunday night here in Southern Missouri kinda unheard of!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my goodness I don't know how y'all deal with such cold temperatures. It was 26 degrees on our walk and I felt like I was freezing to death.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

I hope people use common sense and bring their dogs in when they see it's necessary.

We will hear about those that don't make it and it distresses me......


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

DieselsMommie said:


> Lol what do u mean no sun before 3pm? Sun is the strongest at noon.....gotta time it just right to get a good tan. If it's after 3 I don't even bother lol
> 
> Lol!! He moved your gloves!!!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


When I been there the smog (or as my friend claims it to be fog) didn't burn off til the afternoon. He said winter spring it's not usually sunny in the morning. Idk just what I noticed and he told me lol. He gets mad I call it smog though lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

smokemama said:


> Here is with the windchill


Yeah that's not joke right there. I have no clue why the wind chill was but we had 40 mph winds and it was -4 temp wise out. They didn't want to scare us.

On that note 2 people I know have lost dogs this winter thinking they should be ok outside and they were not. No excuse IMO for dogs to die due to weather, ever. If you can't bring your dogs inside or have a course of action to rent a hotel room or garage space somewhere something if youre not ensuring their kennels are ok.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

ames said:


> No excuse IMO for dogs to die due to weather, ever. If you can't bring your dogs inside or have a course of action to rent a hotel room or garage space somewhere something if youre not ensuring their kennels are ok.


Totally agree.

And with a short-coated breed like ours, even being acclimated to being outdoors with a good kennel MAY not be adequate in the kind of extended low temps plus wind chills we are seeing.

Sometimes people try to prove something about themselves and their dogs by leaving them outside in any and all conditions. Please, pay attention!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

ames said:


> Yeah that's not joke right there. I have no clue why the wind chill was but we had 40 mph winds and it was -4 temp wise out. They didn't want to scare us.
> 
> On that note 2 people I know have lost dogs this winter thinking they should be ok outside and they were not. No excuse IMO for dogs to die due to weather, ever. If you can't bring your dogs inside or have a course of action to rent a hotel room or garage space somewhere something if youre not ensuring their kennels are ok.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: and also,:goodpost:


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

ames said:


> When I been there the smog (or as my friend claims it to be fog) didn't burn off til the afternoon. He said winter spring it's not usually sunny in the morning. Idk just what I noticed and he told me lol. He gets mad I call it smog though lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Yes depending where you are there is definitely smog. I'm more close to the beach, so in the mornings it's sometimes overcast. In when that happens they call it "may gray" and in June "June gloom" but even then u get a good tan with that overcast.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

New said 10 min exposure as adult will cause frost bite and/or hypothermia. I can't imagine a animal would even make it at all outside.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Ugh. It's 14 here but feels like -3. Our low is expected to hit -3 tonight so who knows what the windchill will make that. And it snowed. Again. I am getting so sick of the snow. I can't get out of my neighborhood with it like this. And I need too get to TSC and the store. Fuck this lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Ugh. It's 14 here but feels like -3. Our low is expected to hit -3 tonight so who knows what the windchill will make that. And it snowed. Again. I am getting so sick of the snow. I can't get out of my neighborhood with it like this. And I need too get to TSC and the store. Fuck this lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL, bout the same way I feel Cain's Mom. I spent the entire day shoveling and trying to keep my driveway open.We have well over a foot of snow , 35 MPH winds and going down to -17 degree's tonight with a wind chill of -48 degree's. Not fit for man or beast. My beast stays in the house and I go out and shovel. :snow:

Joe


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

jttar said:


> LOL, bout the same way I feel Cain's Mom. I spent the entire day shoveling and trying to keep my driveway open.We have well over a foot of snow , 35 MPH winds and going down to -17 degree's tonight with a wind chill of -48 degree's. Not fit for man or beast. My beast stays in the house and I go out and shovel. :snow:
> 
> Joe


I do not envy you or anyone else with those temps lol. It already feels like -6 right now. Actual temp is 9. We run out for a potty break for the dogs and then right back in. Sheba is going stir crazy lol. Hell I am too. But there's no way my little car can get out of this hell hole of a neighborhood. We have to make it past the stupid hill of doom and there's no way it's happening lol. Husband had to be picked up for work tonight and being brought home tomorrow. Hopefully we can get out tomorrow but plows haven't touched roads here.

But you can come shovel my walk way if ya want 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smokemama (Feb 11, 2013)

I padded the basement floor we are sitting at -22 right now and the dogs just stand at the door looking at me like I'm crazy lol. As for snow not much which is weird for wisconsin.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

I would love to but damn, all the roads are closed from Chicago to Missouri. Sorry. LOL.

Joe


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol dammit fine.

You can have my snow lol. I'm done with it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

This year we have a new warmth record 14 degrees celsius ( 57,200 F ) in January (The Netherlands-aka Holland) 
A year ago It was a new cold record -23 degrees celsius ( -9,4000 F )


I saw it on the news that It's very cold over there with a lot of snow and blizzards.
People get stock in there cars and freeze to dead also a lot of problems with electricity, terrible I hope they get help very soon.... 

Take care


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

jimxxx said:


> This year we have a new warmth record 14 degrees celsius ( 57,200 F ) in January (The Netherlands-aka Holland)
> A year ago It was a new cold record -23 degrees celsius ( -9,4000 F )
> 
> I saw it on the news that It's very cold over there with a lot of snow and blizzards.
> ...


Thanks for the concern jimxxx. Currently it is -12 with a wind chill of -35...all this after having 11 inches of snow dumped on us. It is supposed to get to a -17 tonight with wind chill around -45 to -50. Not good. Some are without electricity here, so far so good for myself.

Now, once again I will say PLEASE KEEP YOUR PETS WARM!!!! and PRAY FOR THOSE OTHER OUTDOOR CRITTERS AND THOSE WHO ARE LESS FORTUNATE!!! This is killer weather, literally


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

Saint Francis said:


> Now, once again I will say PLEASE KEEP YOUR PETS WARM!!!! and PRAY FOR THOSE OTHER OUTDOOR CRITTERS AND THOSE WHO ARE LESS FORTUNATE!!! This is killer weather, literally


Can't be said enough...


----------



## Dreamer (Oct 31, 2013)

smokemama said:


> As for snow not much which is weird for wisconsin.


Too Cold!

Cold air cannot hold as much moisture as warmer air!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Dreamer said:


> Too Cold!
> 
> Cold air cannot hold as much moisture as warmer air!


Exactly, we had 10-13 inches drop yesterday and that was because it actually hadn't gotten real cold yet. The heaviest snow seems to come in the 25-30 degree range.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Just checked the weather its 3° with a real feel of -22°. Is it bad I just went outside and everything but my face was sweating under the 3 layers I had on. LMAO Lou and Akiliya are fine they snuggling and came out and drank a little of what I brought them.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Meanwhile in LA









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Are the beaches there nice DM? My neighbor just move here for CA said its not all its cracked up to be and the beaches are rocky and small which I thought was weird. He actually says he hates it there. LOL.

But lucky you no snow!! We got 2 feet on Friday now its 55 today and all melting. Then gonna change to teens tonight.


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Meanwhile in LA
> 
> View attachment 41586
> 
> ...


Californication


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sitting at -16 without the wind chill and got 23 in of snow in the last few days. The old chevy said I can't go to work today, I'm totally bummed about laying in bed still haha


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

redog said:


> I'm sitting at -16 without the wind chill and got 23 in of snow in the last few days. The old chevy said I can't go to work today, I'm totally bummed about laying in bed still haha


Midwest getting hit hard...tv is the only thing that may stop me from going stir crazy (Stir Crazy is a good movie btw)


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> Are the beaches there nice DM? My neighbor just move here for CA said its not all its cracked up to be and the beaches are rocky and small which I thought was weird. He actually says he hates it there. LOL.
> 
> But lucky you no snow!! We got 2 feet on Friday now its 55 today and all melting. Then gonna change to teens tonight.


I hated it here when I first moved lol it doesn't look how it does on tv. It took me 10 years to like it here. Santa Monica beach, u don't go in that water. Is gross. Malibu is nice. Tell him to try el matador that's my favorite and real nice. Santa Barbara is beautiful, my aunt(from NY) loved it there bc she said the same thing u did, the LA beaches aren't what u think it is, but Santa Barbara is. Newport is beautiful too. I do miss seasons tho, it just doesn't feel like Christmas in 80 degree weather. However, I can drive to big bear or mammoth and go to snow and then drive back to LA and go to the beach. That's the only cool part about Cali

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> Are the beaches there nice DM? My neighbor just move here for CA said its not all its cracked up to be and the beaches are rocky and small which I thought was weird. He actually says he hates it there. LOL.
> 
> But lucky you no snow!! We got 2 feet on Friday now its 55 today and all melting. Then gonna change to teens tonight.


Tell your neighbor to take a stroll through my area of Cali. I can get a good 3-4 mile walk/jog and the only rocks in sight are the ones you find in your tires haha. 

These a pics from an 80° winter day LOL.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

STiLL WILL said:


> Tell your neighbor to take a stroll through my area of Cali. I can get a good 3-4 mile walk/jog and the only rocks in sight are the ones you find in your tires haha.
> 
> These a pics from an 80° winter day LOL.


You lucky dog, er um, dogs!!!!


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Saint Francis said:


> You lucky dog, er um, dogs!!!!


Haha can't complain at all.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Well he lives in MA now so I don't think he will be returning to CA. But that is a beautiful beach. Great Pics. Im jealous right now.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

The warm beach pictures are making me sad. I'm sitting at a whopping 4 degrees.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah winter blues.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

-4 -25 windchill. Was -33 windchill when I woke up this am. Flex went into the basement last night to stay toasty aint heard a peep from him except to got outside and right back in. Space heater, water heater, and furnace hes probably the warmest in the house.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Ahh *JTP* I was wondering where the warm weather was, you got it just South of me. Here in Chi Town, as I type,* -14 *with wind gusts of 30mph. Wind chill of *-40Give *me some of that balmy -4 please. LOL. Not complaining, suppose to be up to 0 by Wednesday. Were having a heat wave!

Joe


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

jttar said:


> Ahh *JTP* I was wondering where the warm weather was, you got it just South of me. Here in Chi Town, as I type,* -14 *with wind gusts of 30mph. Wind chill of *-40Give *me some of that balmy -4 please. LOL. Not complaining, suppose to be up to 0 by Wednesday. Were having a heat wave!
> 
> Joe


OMG I couldn't take it!! So crazy. I heard weather for Chicago on the way to work. Poor Midwest getting beat up!! Climate change is crazy but was 60 today and it's going back to the single digits tonight. At least the snow is melting...

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

jttar said:


> Ahh *JTP* I was wondering where the warm weather was, you got it just South of me. Here in Chi Town, as I type,* -14 *with wind gusts of 30mph. Wind chill of *-40Give *me some of that balmy -4 please. LOL. Not complaining, suppose to be up to 0 by Wednesday. Were having a heat wave!
> 
> Joe


"If the gangs dont kill ya in the summer, you'll freeze to death in winter".... chicagos new slogan


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

-13 here, and I don't know what the wind chill is LOL....probably -35 to -40.
My internet, tv, and phone are only working half *ss right now....hoping no pipes burst tonight. This is no joking matter. Take care guys.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> "If the gangs dont kill ya in the summer, you'll freeze to death in winter".... chicagos new slogan


LMFAO JTP. Funny but absolutely true. That slogan should be on our city stickers.

Joe


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Saint Francis said:


> -13 here, and I don't know what the wind chill is LOL....probably -35 to -40.
> My internet, tv, and phone are only working half *ss right now....hoping no pipes burst tonight. This is no joking matter. Take care guys.


I have Comcast and my cable TV is been out all day and night. Happy to still have internet. I have left one of my faucets trickling for the last two days to keep my water pipes from freezing. Hate it when I can't flush the toliets.

I agree Saint Francis, some serious $hit we are dealing with here.

Joe


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

jttar said:


> LMFAO JTP. Funny but absolutely true. That slogan should be on our city stickers.
> 
> Joe


I will seriously get a sticker made and sent to you lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

-7 -17 windchill. .... Bahamas heatwave!!!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

-12 with -37 wind chill....this is getting old. Have internet and phone, but the tv is not working. I have sound but no picture...never had that happen before. I have Comcast as well.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Whoo hoo back up to 13° with a real feel of 5° and a wind chill of 0° Better then the negatives we've been having YAY!!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

29 degrees and rising! Thank god lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

52 here YAY!


----------

